# Val Flores fim da tarde



## Francisco C. (2 Mai 2011 às 19:15)

Amigos a minha primeira experiencia em colocação de fotos aqui espero  que gostem desculpem  a má qualidade, mas achei interessante estas formações ai pelas 16H que infelizemente se foram dissipando , ali para os lados do Seixal .







http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh114/sailor_020/Meteo/002.jpg

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh114/sailor_020/Meteo/001.jpg


----------



## actioman (3 Mai 2011 às 00:23)

Sim senhor Francisco! Assim é que é! 

Boas nuvens com muita instabilidade, daí o seu aspecto assustador! 

Obrigado pela partilha e já sabes coloca mais fotos que a malta agradece!


----------

